# Little Miami River Canoe Access



## aloebs (Jan 27, 2014)

I live about 5 minutes from the little Miami river. Unfortunately on the map of the state park, it shows the closest access point as being about a 30 minute drive from where I live.

I know a spot where I could easily get my kayak into the river, I was wondering if there is anything wrong with me dropping in wherever I want, or if I have to go to the designated access points.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

aloebs said:


> I was wondering if there is anything wrong with me dropping in wherever I want, or if I have to go to the designated access points.


aloebs,
Welcome to OGF! 

I'd pay a visit to the nearest land owner and ask who owns the land where you want to put in, explain that you'd like to go fishing and don't want to trespass on anyone's property. A polite courtesy call will go a long way with a land owner. Plus, they might offer a better place for you to park your vehicle, so that it doesn't get bothered while you're on the water.

Bowhunter57


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

Here is an older, but nice resource I use too....it has a link to a map, gps coordinates, etc

http://www4.wittenberg.edu/academics/hfs/tmartin/LittleMiami/LittleMiamiRiver.htm


----------



## aloebs (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks for the replys fellas. I was using a different map on the dnr website and it showed about 1/10 of the access points that are on the one streamstalker linked.

I will have to figure out who owns the land on the spot right next to my house and ask them if I could have permission to drop in there.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Bowhunter hit it dead on. 

If you live in Warren County the county auditor has a really nice map that you can search and get all kinds of public information on landowners.

Check this link out.


----------



## aloebs (Jan 27, 2014)

I live further South in Clermont, but that maps nice, I'll keep it bookmarked because thats still within 45 minutes of me.

I found some good access points that I wanna go down and check out this weekend, one is a park and the other is a nature preserve. I'm researching now into a cheap beginners kayak to buy in about a month, but thats a topic for a different thread.

How far do you guys suggest I plan a route for? I've kayaked quite a few times on lakes and on rental gear, but I've never planned my own trip.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

If you're fishing, figure about 1 mile per hour.
As far as access points, just about any bridge is a solid place to drop in/ take out. But as Stream stalker suggested, nothing can beat a little windshield time when it comes to access points.


----------

